# hab door locking



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

May help somebody avoid an opportunistic toerag theft. I use my hab door to exit for refuelling to avoid banging cab doors on high kerbs. I have the locking set to lock via speed signal but have noticed that the hab door only locks via speed sensing if you exit via a cab door i.e. you can exit and enter and the hab door remains unlocked when you drive away. Remember to drop the catch. We leave nothing on show but others may and the fully trained smackheads out there can be in and out before you have your seat belt off to give 'em a belt round the ear. Apache 700 but other vans may be similar.


----------

